# Mirror Finish - Manchester Advanced Machine Wet Sanding Course June 19th 2011.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Having had great success on all our courses over the past few months; we have even had people coming over 300 miles to attend and people driving up and staying in Manchester as well.

The courses now seem to be Machine Polishing, Back to basics detailing and now looking for June a Machine Polishing course with machine wet sanding as well. Will still do the usual car clinic and basic detailing stuff if required.

The course will be restricted to 8 people as usual, concentrating on orange peel removal and scratch removal. Will be an intensive course with wet sanding that you will all have a go at with a machine.

Will be really concentrating on paint depth readings, using laser lights for absolute paint readings, wet flatting with DA using Mirka adrasives to level the paint and orange peel correction and back to machine to restore the finish. 

Ideally suited for someone wanting to take paint correction to the next stage of reflection.

The cost will be £70.00 per person. Snacks and coffee will be provided.

Looking to start taking deposits late May, with full payment due by 13th June.

The project car is a black Ford Focus, nice and swirled, plenty of scratches and orange peel.

Don't forget guys the course is for you so any other ideas to cover I will always to to include.

You can pay pal my mobile number 07709 393615 for deposits as a gift please. Include user name as well please. Also send as a gift....Ta.

Bookings.
1. wja96 Deposit Received Acknoledged Update
2. Hooleygan Deposit Received Acknoedged Update
3. Steveineson Deposit Received..........Full Payment Received Acknoledged Update
4. f2mark Deposit received Acknoledged Update
5. ak07 Deposit received...........Full Payment received. Acknoledged Update
6. Hebden Dave Deposit Received. Acknoledged Update 
7. Superspec Deposit Received........Full Payment Received. Acknoledged Update
8. Mad Ad Deposit Received.........Full Payment Received. Acknoledged Update

Reserve.
1
2.


Cheers
Steve :driver:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi guys.

This course is now open for bookings.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

steve you sure you wouldnt rather have a black nissan qashqai to remove the orange peel and polish up


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

*Superb*

Steve

If I don't make the final cut for the May class - pop my name in for this one please!
Only really scratching the surface (!) of detailing etc so newbie friendly would be great!!
Dave:thumb:


----------



## wja96 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm definitely up for this - who do I pay my deposit to?

Any chance you could put an abrasives kit together for a DA owner to buy on the day or order beforehand?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

HebdenDave said:


> Steve
> 
> If I don't make the final cut for the May class - pop my name in for this one please!
> Only really scratching the surface (!) of detailing etc so newbie friendly would be great!!
> Dave:thumb:


Can you get your post cound up past 10 so I can PM you. If you really want to come on Sunday then you are more than welcome.



wja96 said:


> I'm definitely up for this - who do I pay my deposit to?
> 
> Any chance you could put an abrasives kit together for a DA owner to buy on the day or order beforehand?


We will be using Mirka Abralon pads, 2000 and 4000 grit pads, I'll dig out the company I get them from and let you know.


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Can you get your post cound up past 10 so I can PM you. If you really want to come on Sunday then you are more than welcome.
> 
> This'll count as one!!
> 
> Off to another thread to post another couple


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll come to this, how much deposit do you need and where do you need it sending to please? I've lost my bank card so won't be able to send payment until tomorrow or Thursday when the new one comes, but I definitely want to attend.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'll come to this, how much deposit do you need and where do you need it sending to please? I've lost my bank card so won't be able to send payment until tomorrow or Thursday when the new one comes, but I definitely want to attend.
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ.


PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Hi Steve,

Complete beginner here, who's very enthusiatic about learning whatever I can. This sounds like an advanced course, but you say that basic detailing can be included. If so, I would definately sign up for this. Is it suitable for beginners, or is some machine polishing experience required? I don't want to be biting off more than I can chew.

Cheers,
Hooley.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hooleygan said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Complete beginner here, who's very enthusiatic about learning whatever I can. This sounds like an advanced course, but you say that basic detailing can be included. If so, I would definately sign up for this. Is it suitable for beginners, or is some machine polishing experience required? I don't want to be biting off more than I can chew.
> 
> ...


Hi

We will be doing basic as well, just trying to do two courses in one really.

No experience required and once the wet sanding is over then will be covering machining. Plus, you will see than wet sanding is not that hard!!!!

Give it a go!!!


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I think this is post #10. Could you send me all the necessary details please. I had best check my (and the wife's) diary first though before commiting myself.

Cheers.


----------



## wja96 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, deposit paid - Walter Anderson ( wja96)


----------



## patmy (May 14, 2011)

Hi i'm very interested and am also a total newbie, have you finalised a date yet? (as i'm away in June for 10 days)


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Did you get my pm Steve? Not sure if it went or not.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for that Steve. Deposit paid.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys. When i get the laptop out tomorrow I will update the tread, not easy doing this on a mobile phone.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

patmy said:


> Hi i'm very interested and am also a total newbie, have you finalised a date yet? (as i'm away in June for 10 days)


Sunday 19th June.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread updated guys.


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Steve i would like to attend can i send a cheque like last time if so please pm Regards Mark


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

f2mark said:


> Hi Steve i would like to attend can i send a cheque like last time if so please pm Regards Mark


PM sent.


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Steve Deposit sent in post.


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

just checkin...isnt 19th june fathers day??


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Cooltints - Yes it is. The wife won't be too happy I'm missing my lads first Fathers Day! He's only 3 months old. Oops!


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

is this at the same place as the last course im manchester?


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

count me in steve, will send payment through today,
cheers


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

Unique Transaction ID #6EJ4437538113160G

see you next month


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Steve did you get my cheque


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

f2mark said:


> Hi Steve did you get my cheque


Yes thankyou Mark, see you in June.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Yes thankyou Mark, see you in June.


hi there mate can you tell me when your next beginners course is on thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

3 Spots left guys!!!!


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> 3 Spots left guys!!!!


hi there mate ive never used a machine polisher before would you think i would benefit from attending this one or wait for a beginners corse


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

hi again Steve,

Will there be any products available to buy on the day? Wasn't sure if you have a shop/outlet.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hooleygan said:


> hi again Steve,
> 
> Will there be any products available to buy on the day? Wasn't sure if you have a shop/outlet.


Not on the day as I do not run a shop, the guys at Shinearama sell the wet sanding disks though.


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Steve
Can you put me down for one of the spots - I'll send a deposit over shortly.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

HebdenDave said:


> Hi Steve
> Can you put me down for one of the spots - I'll send a deposit over shortly.
> Cheers
> Dave


Cheers Dave I will add you.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Steve

I've also sent you a PM. Please can you put me down for a spot.

Cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Superspec said:


> Steve
> 
> I've also sent you a PM. Please can you put me down for a spot.
> 
> Cheers.


No problem I will put you down on the list. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I will have the last spot Steve can I send you a cheque today. PM me all the details if that is a go.

Cheers

Ad


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> I will have the last spot Steve can I send you a cheque today. PM me all the details if that is a go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ad


Added you on Ad.


----------



## mikegemmill (May 11, 2011)

I would love to do this as a beginner if you're having one in July??


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

What time does it kick off Steve and where do we have to come. Do we need to bring anything with us??

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

PM's sent guys regarding updates.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Hi again Steve,

I know the day is mainly about wet sanding and paint correction, but is there any chance we could have a look at steam cleaning the interior? It seems like 'detailing' is generally talked about as paint correction and the other stages of a full 'detail' seem to get by-passed a little.

I'm not sure what you have planned for the day, but I would like to fully detail the car between us on the day, from start to finish. As I'm a beginner it would be good for me to see the complete package.

(If everyone else is a lot more advanced than me then I don't mind you telling me where to go!) LOL


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep will still be using the steamer as ther car will need it.

We will be going the full stage as well from claying onwards.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Excellent! It'd be great to see a car done from start to finish.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hooleygan said:


> Excellent! It'd be great to see a car done from start to finish.


From start to infinity and beyond.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

BUZZing! LOL


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mikegemmill said:


> I would love to do this as a beginner if you're having one in July??


July dates will be posted at the weekend, just sorting my hols out at the moment. First one in 3 years.


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, should we bring polishers with us this time or not?


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Would be interested if you’re running another course in July for beginners

Gibbs


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> July dates will be posted at the weekend, just sorting my hols out at the moment. First one in 3 years.


laziness steve :lol:

what you needing a holiday for :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi guys if you want to bring your polishing machines that's fine, always better using a machine you are used too. See you all at 10am.


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Another cracking day, feel I could take on wet sanding my own car now.
Great to see demos and get hands on too. :thumb:


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Anymore courses? July/August.


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Great course good info and demo lots of hands on experience, looking forward to next one, thanks Steve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

July date will be up in next few days.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

July dates announced!!!!


----------

